# Field Archery shots



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm shooting my first field in about 6 weeks. I printed out the distances/target sizes off NFAA, but . . . 

1) Doesn't a field round consist of 114 shots? So, who is it broken up between the field/hunter/animal targets?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It isn't broken up....a round consist of 114 arrows.

A full field round is 114 arrows and so is a full hunter round....sometimes places will shoot a round the first half 14 targets on the field face and stakes and the 2nd half on the hunter face and stakes.....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Better check your math there Hornet...:embara::doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Better check your math there Hornet...:embara::doh:


You know what I mean....half of you shoot 116 anyway:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I thought we changed the rules last year to allow 2 mulligans per field or hunter round with the host option to sell 2 more mulligans, thereby making the number of shots either 114 or 116.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shoot*

isn't a mulligan when you go to a casual-multi registration and you register twice, shoot two rounds and turn in the two best halfs for your score?:wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

3B43, since no one has come out and explained...a field round (28 targets) is 112 arrows.

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frank_jones said:


> isn't a mulligan when you go to a casual-multi registration and you register twice, shoot two rounds and turn in the two best halfs for your score?:wink:


 Is that what you were doing on Sunday:wink:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

These guys got completely off your question.

28 field targets w/4arrows at each target.--field rnd 2--14 targets same/different terrain

28 hunter targets 4-shots ea / 2 similar 14's

28 animal targets 1 arrow ea if first arrow scores


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> These guys got completely off your question.
> 
> 28 field targets w/4arrows at each target.--field rnd 2--14 targets same/different terrain
> 
> ...


 With the exception of not explaining the animal round how was everyone off? :noidea:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Field shots*

On a field or hunter or animal round you shoot 4 arrows practice and 112 arrows for score, NO MULLIGANS.
On field and hunter you have 5-4-3 scoring and on the animal round you have 5-3 scoring.
Charlie


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

OK, so a 'field' rnd is 28 targets/4 arrows @ each ='ing 112 shots. A 'hunter' rnd is the same, right? So, do you shoot a 'field' rnd one day, hunter the next, animal's last, or do they mix/match the targets? 

I'm confused here.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

We have always shot 28 field one day and 14 hunter and 14 animal on 2nd day here for our State shoot.

But i guess its up for a vote to go 14 field and 14 hunter and 14 animal like some of the shoots are going to also and make it a one day shoot. AC


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Okay, I'll give this a try...

Field Target; white and black target with a black spot. 14 targets 5,4,3 scoring, 4 
arrows per target. 14 X 4 = 56 arrows shot

Hunter Target; Black face target with the white spot. 14 targets 5,4,3 scoring, 4 
arrows per target. 14 X 4 = 56 arrows shot

Total: 112 arrows. Perfect score 560

Add the animal round. 14 targets. first arrow in the kill zone 20 points. (Same as four arrows in the spot for the Field and Hunter target.)

First arrow out of the kill zone, but on the animal 18 points.

Missed with the first arrow completely, move up to the next shooting area and shoot again. Arrow is now only worth 16 points in the kill and 14 points if not in the kill but on the animal. 

But... in the past couple of years they have put a white spot in the kill zone and it's worth an extra point, so you could shoot a 21 on an animal target.

Did I make things worse??


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Our clubs mix them up.. you have to read the schedule to see how they list it.. a one day shoot may be listed as 14field/14hunter, meaning you shoot the field round first, 14 targets, then the hunter round, another 14 targets. We shot one recently that was 28field, no hunter targets. We rarely shoot animals 'round here.. except during hunting season.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Another point of interest.. generally field targets are in 5yd increments, or 10 (except the bunny target).. but hunter targets are at odd yardages.. so, different faces, different ranges.. not a real challenge for a scope shooter, but it is a bit tougher for the pinshooters on the hunter course. :wink:


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't hardly wait to give this a shot this summer. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

ramboarhunter said:


> ...on the animal round you have 5-3 scoring.


Sorry Charley but scoring on the Animal round is 20 in the kill zone for the first arrow and 18 for a body shot. Second arrow is 16 & 14, third arrow is 12 & 10. First scoring arrow counts.

The State Outdoor Championship I just ran was 28 Field and 14 Animal on Saturday, then 28 Hunter on Sunday. It's been that way for a number of years.
The up coming SW Sectional will be the same format.

Dave


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Dave T said:


> Sorry Charley but scoring on the Animal round is 20 in the kill zone for the first arrow and 18 for a body shot. Second arrow is 16 & 14, third arrow is 12 & 10. First scoring arrow counts.
> 
> The State Outdoor Championship I just ran was 28 Field and 14 Animal on Saturday, then 28 Hunter on Sunday. It's been that way for a number of years.
> The up coming SW Sectional will be the same format.
> ...


Should be a great shoot!! See ya there!!!:wink:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Dave T said:


> Sorry Charley but scoring on the Animal round is 20 in the kill zone for the first arrow and 18 for a body shot. Second arrow is 16 & 14, third arrow is 12 & 10. First scoring arrow counts.
> 
> The State Outdoor Championship I just ran was 28 Field and 14 Animal on Saturday, then 28 Hunter on Sunday. It's been that way for a number of years.
> The up coming SW Sectional will be the same format.
> ...


You might shoot it that way in some places but not in the PSAA. We are not allowed all the gadgets in bowhunter class either.
No glass of any kind and only 1 12" or less stabelizer with NO side bars.
Alan was asking about PSAA rules and not nfaa.
Charlie


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

ramboarhunter said:


> You might shoot it that way in some places...


Yea, like the rest of the world (NFAA/IFAA).

Dave


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

What about the distances? Does a field or hunter round have a set # of shots @ certain distances? Meaning, a field rnd in one state has the same # of set yardage shots as another state? Or is it random, whatever the director/etc wants to set up?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

ramboarhunter said:


> You might shoot it that way in some places but not in the PSAA. We are not allowed all the gadgets in bowhunter class either.
> No glass of any kind and only 1 12" or less stabelizer with NO side bars.
> Alan was asking about PSAA rules and not nfaa.
> Charlie


Why the different rules in PA???? How does that ready a person for Natl's etc??

John


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

3B43 said:


> What about the distances? Does a field or hunter round have a set # of shots @ certain distances? Meaning, a field rnd in one state has the same # of set yardage shots as another state? Or is it random, whatever the director/etc wants to set up?


There are 14 different target set-ups that all courses should have on each half. However they can be layed out in any order.

Field round is:

The "bunny" 35, 30, 25, 20 FEET (not yards) one arrow at each distance.
15 yards (four arrows)
20 yards (four arrows)
25 yards (four arrows)
30 yards (four arrows)
35 "fan" (all four arrows are from 35 yards but from a different position left to right)
40 yards (four arrows)
45 yards (four arrows)
45 walk-up (45, 40, 35, 30 yards one arrow from each distance)
50 yards (four arrows)
55 yards (four arrows)
60 yards (four arrows)
65 yards (four arrows)
80 walk-up (80, 70, 60, 50 yards one arrow from each distance)

The hunter round is similar but has odd yardages, more fans, and more walk ups.

Rounds can be in different combinations depending on the tournament. In WI we shoot 28 field and 14 animals on day one, and 28 hunter on day two of our state tournament. Local shoots at my club are 14 field/14 hunter for one day. For leagues we shoot 14 targets and alternate each week between field/hunter rounds.

Lots of options as to how it is set up, but the distances should all be the same no matter where you are.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hunter round is....

The following shows the yardage distances with the target sizes that are to be used:
70-65-61-58 yards at a 65 cm. target, with 13 cm. white spot (walkup)
64-59-55-52 yards at a 65 cm. target, with 13 cm. white spot(walkup)
58-53-48-45 yards at a 65 cm. target, with 13 cm. white spot(walkup)

53-48-44-41 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot(walkup)
48 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
44 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
40 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot
36-36-36-36 yards at a 50 cm. target, with 10 cm. white spot(fan)

32-32-32-32 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot(fan)
28-28-28-28 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot(fan)
23-20 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot(wu)
19-17 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm. white spot(wu)
15-14 yards at a 35 cm. target, with 7 cm white spot(wu)

11 yards at a 20 cm. target, with 4 cm. white spot
2.1	Multiple targets may be used at all distances.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys . . . I appreciate the help.


----------

